# Hiding low paid temporary job from a potential employer



## dragan (24 Jul 2013)

EU citized, National Insurance Number Holder, living in UK. I am looking desperately for any job, although my profession is in finance. I want to ask, if I have a temporary job of any kind (kitchen porter, waiter, tesco, etc) and after I have the opportunity to have a job in my sector (as an analyst or a investment manager), can I hide the previous job or the company will find about it anyway? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrEarl (24 Jul 2013)

Hello,

Why would you want to hide a job you took up, which demonstrated you wanted to work and earn an income rather than be unemployed ... or am I missing something here ?


----------



## dragan (24 Jul 2013)

The problem is that no investment firm will ever hire as an investment manager or financial analyst someone who was working as a waiter, even if has doing this job only temporary in order to have an income.

It is a serious problem, trust me.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dragan (24 Jul 2013)

by the way, I am asking mostly regarding the P45 or other ways that the company can identify this previous temporary (3 or 4 months) job. Txs again


----------



## Setanta12 (24 Jul 2013)

This is an Irish site so most people will only have Irish experiences - then again our tax systems have similarities but you would still need to verify what you read here/below.

My (Irish) tuppence-worth would be, to tell the new employer you weren't earning.  After a period of time, with no P45 in Ireland, you would be placed on 'Emergency' which means an reduction over time of tax-credits/allowances until you got your own affairs in order.  In Ireland this would be accomplished, if I recall correctly, by a Form 12A sent to the tax-man who would issue your new employer then with revised tax credits/allowances  - but no personal details such as previous employments etc.

(Just be sure to have something to fill all this extra empty time you're meant to be having!)


----------



## dragan (25 Jul 2013)

Many thanks Kildavin


----------



## cork (7 Aug 2013)

You are probably better off telling a potential employer of ehat you were doing.

It shows a work ethic.

That said - certain employers seem to be expecting perfect cvs.

In the current economic climate - what is wrong at taking a job that may be part time?

There is nothing such as a perfect job with great experience.

You learn from all jobs.

But employers can be snooty with regards to people taking jobs to keep them going.

Crazy atitude.


----------



## bleary (7 Aug 2013)

Yep, agreed employers will hold it against you. during the IT crash i took temp jobs to keep me sane, i found it very difficult to get back to the level i had been working at. By taking lower level jobs the assumption was that i must not be capable of more.i just told people i was contracting for various employers in the end


----------



## cork (9 Aug 2013)

bleary said:


> contracting for various employers



I will probably have to this one as well.

Having worked in accountacy - I have been doing other stuff for years.

Have to say the mindset of potential employers is not connected with the current jobs market.


----------



## dosco (19 Jan 2015)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread - how can you hide a part time job from current employer?

Just thinking that if any opportunity did arise.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (19 Jan 2015)

Hi dosco,

there is no need from Revenue's point of view to tell any employers about any other employments. If you didn't allocate any credits or ratebands to the new job then the old employer wouldn't get a new cert for you and wouldn't be aware of any difference.

You may need to check that your contract doesn't forbid other employments and that you don't fall foul of the Working Time Act.


----------



## dosco (7 Jan 2016)

Many thanks,

But would the part time (2nd job employer - bar/restaurant/shop) start looking for your personal allowances?


----------



## Gerry Canning (7 Jan 2016)

Dragan,

I hear your worry over part-time job.
Easy answer , if asked, say it was a cousins place and you found it very interesting to be in a face to face job were the customer was king.
I would worry working for  an employer that appears  as dim-witted as you think the analyst/investment people are ?


----------



## Leo (7 Jan 2016)

Gerry Canning said:


> Dragan,
> 
> I hear your worry over part-time job...



Dragan hasn't been about here in almost 2.5 years.


----------



## mtk (16 Jan 2016)

I agree Better to hide it  as  looks bad from employer's  pr point of view


----------

